# czcionki w programach gtk-2.0

## Gabon

Mam bardzo małe czcionki w firefox i inny programch korzystających z gtk-2.0 jak je zwiększyć ?

Czytałem w faq --> Litery w pasku menu w Firefox (i/lub innej aplikacji GTK) są bardzo duże albo bardzo małe. 

ale ja mam xfce a nie kde lub gnome

----------

## SlashBeast

sprawdz po:

```
startx -- -dpi 96
```

 czy jest ok, jak tak to wpisz sobie to w /usr/bin/startx.

----------

## Gabon

nie pomogło  :Sad: 

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

GTK Styles and font - nie pamiętam gdzie się znajduje, chyba 

```
emerge gtk-qt-engine
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## gentooxic

 *Gabon wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> ale ja mam xfce a nie kde lub gnome

 

Również używam XFCE. 

W menu Ustawienia > Ustawienia > Interefejs Użytkownika możesz ustawić czcionkę

lub zainstaluj 

```
x11-themes/gtk-chtheme
```

i tutaj też możesz ustawić czcionkę.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Gabon

Zainstalowałem to x11-themes/gtk-chtheme faktycznie zmienia to czcionki w xfce ale firefox nadal jest obojętny .

Może trzeba dodać jakąs flagę , ogólnie jak daje ctrl+ to powiększa czcionki oprócz tych z menu. 

firefox zainstalowałem z takimi flagami: 

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6  USE="ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -java* -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama* -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl* -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,517 kB 

```

nawe jak w edycja->preferencje->Treść  zmieniam rozmiar czcionek to też nie reaguje na nic .

----------

## mistix

A może tak ? 

```
/home/mistix ;) cat .gtkrc-2.0    

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

#include "/home/mistix/.themes/AquaX+/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

include "/usr/share/themes/Industrial/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

gtk-font-name="Luxi Sans-Uni 10"

#gtk-font-name="-misc-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1"

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

```

----------

